# Frisuren anpassen



## Jahman (10. Oktober 2008)

Hey ich versuche seit längerem auf meinen Kopf zu setzen, dass es aussieht, als wäre es meine wirkliche Frisur. Nur bekomm ich das mal überhaupt nicht gebacken. Habs schon mit Ebeneneffekte probiert mit auf und abblenden klappt aber nicht so.

Kann mir jmd. eine kleine Anleitung geben wie man auf seinen Kopf eine beliebige frisur setzen kann, dass es aussieht, als ob es die echte wäre?
Hab Bilder genommen die irgendwie mal geschossen wurden, also sind sie manchmal bisschen mehr seitlich usw.

Liebe Grüße
Jahman


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo und Willkommen in diesem Forum 

Eine pauschale Antwort gibt es da leider nicht.

Am einfachsten stellst du mal deinen Kopf und eine Wunschfrisur hier rein.

Es ist aber sehr wichtig das die Bilder unter ähnlichen Lichtbedingungen gefertigt wurden.

Zu beachten dabei: es macht wenig Sinn eine realistische Montage zu erwarten wenn die Frisur Licht von links oben hat und das Gesicht von rechts unten.



Alex


----------

